# En masa (término referido a una solera de hormigón)



## Liberalia

Would somebody tell me the term in English...?  The context is: ... solera de hormigón, posiblemente en masa y sin armar...

My phrase:  ...concrete bed, possibly ..... and without reinforcement...

Agradecida de antemano


----------



## pops91710

*en masa* es *plain concrete. *Plain Concrete (El hormigón en masa) es el término para describir cualquier masa de hormigón utilizado, sin materiales de refuerzo como barras de hierro.


----------



## Liberalia

Muchísimas gracias Pops.. Otra vez me has sacado del atolladero...!!!


----------



## pops91710

*un atolladero (de lodo*) (mud) y *mud* es jerga para hormigón! ¡Muy lista eres!


----------



## Liberalia

buen juego de palabras...  ya me gustaría ser "muy lista", gracias de todos modos...


----------



## extremaydura

" Concrete slab" =  solera de hormigón


----------



## Liberalia

Slab no es losa de cimentación???


----------



## pops91710

Liberalia, estos enlaces son muy interesantes e informativos, especialmente el primero:

http://catarina.udlap.mx/u_dl_a/tales/documentos/lic/canales_g_aa/capitulo7.pdf
http://www.solerasdehormigon.com/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Losa_de_cimentaci%C3%B3n
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solera

Ojalá que te ayude


----------



## Liberalia

Muchísimas gracias!!!  El tema es que yo necesito esos términos en Inglés y he traducido "losa de cimentación" como "foundation slab", y claro ahora ya no estoy segura de que slab esté bien....


----------



## pops91710

OHHHH! Entonces.... sí slab es perfecto, ¡te lo juro! Con todos mis años trabajando en bodegas y almacenes de hormigón como un obrero de mantenimiento de edificios para una cadena de supermercados, yo te puedo *asegurar* que slab es el término más común en la indústria de construcción con hormigón. 

_*Foundation slab*_ es perfecto, ¡no hay duda de eso! Para que sepas, *slab* es un término genérico. Por ejemplo, en mi patio atras de la casa tengo un _*patio slab*_ 5 metros por 10 metros que tiene cubierto (techo) donde podemos congregar para gozar comidas, y gozar del clima bonita. Y también tengo una losa de estacionamiento de hormigón solo para estacionar mi caravana y camioneta "pick up" que es una* parking* *slab.*

También usamos la palabra _*slab *_para los pavimentos de las autopistas, las aceras, etc, etc. 

Mira acá, Liberalia: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=896333


----------



## Liberalia

muchas gracias, pops... estaba casi segura de que era correcto, pero uno lee a otros y le entran pequeñas dudas...yo en mis buenos tiempos estuve especializada (comercialmente) en la industria del acero (que obviamente sirve a la construcción), pero no llegué a una especialización en la construcción "itself"...  Un saludo.


----------

